# Iron Options



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

I have 30k square ft of property and I'm looking for a good iron product that I can use with my battery powered backpack sprayer? I've seen a few options of chelated iron on amazon but you have to pour a pint for 1k square feet. That becomes pretty expensive when all said and done. Is there anything out that with a far less application amount with good results?


----------



## desirous (Dec 15, 2017)

Why are you looking for iron products? Massachusetts soils are naturally rich in iron. They lack everything else though...


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

desirous said:


> Why are you looking for iron products? Massachusetts soils are naturally rich in iron. They lack everything else though...


Want to take my grass into a deeper green than it is now.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I'm going to try FEature next season.

https://www.epesthero.com/products/feature-6-0-0-water-soluble-micronutrients?variant=275338133513


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

CenlaLowell said:


> I'm going to try FEature next season.
> 
> https://www.epesthero.com/products/feature-6-0-0-water-soluble-micronutrients?variant=275338133513


+1

I think this is the go to iron supplement for most of TLF now as it has two different kinds of iron and minor elements too :thumbup:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

For almost an acre, MQ FAS formula (using 20% iron source) is the cheapest. FEature is good since it doesnt stain concrete as bad, but at 10%, it is more expensive and I'm assuming you don't have that many concrete surfaces at 30k.


----------



## Alex1389 (May 23, 2018)

You guys mixing Feature with AMS as well?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Alex1389 said:


> You guys mixing Feature with AMS as well?


FeATURE already contains AMS :thumbup:



g-man said:


> For almost an acre, MQ FAS formula (using 20% iron source) is the cheapest. FEature is good since it doesnt stain concrete as bad, but at 10%, it is more expensive and I'm assuming you don't have that many concrete surfaces at 30k.


FeATURE contains Chelated Iron which depending on the OP's pH may be more useful than FAS. I do agree that FAS is probably the cheaper way to go and he might want to go that route first to see if he gets the results that he is wanting.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Thanks for the info guys. I do really like the fact that it does contain the micro nutrients in it as wel. From a price point, it certainly isnt horrible


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

g-man said:


> For almost an acre, MQ FAS formula (using 20% iron source) is the cheapest. FEature is good since it doesnt stain concrete as bad, but at 10%, it is more expensive and I'm assuming you don't have that many concrete surfaces at 30k.


I apologize but what does " MQ FAS formula" mean?


----------



## Miggity (Apr 25, 2018)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> I apologize but what does " MQ FAS formula" mean?


It is Mightyquinn's Ferrous Ammonium Sulfate formula. See https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=211


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I would use FEature and for surfactant some dollar store baby shampoo. Try to apply it at max rate and don't wash it off. Had excellent results.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

This is awesome. Thanks for the info!!!
Do you guys have any before and after application pics?


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Lawn was recovering from tenacity too.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Funny, my tenacity application also caused some whiting. Never had that problem in the past.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

g-man said:


> Funny, my tenacity application also caused some whiting. Never had that problem in the past.


Used a boom sprayer at 4oz/A. Had perfect overlap too!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I use 3.5oz rate and I know it was perfect too. It is an overall white. I'm not sure if the hoc or weather(cold and dry) played a factor. I wish we had some more sun.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

ABC123 said:


> Lawn was recovering from tenacity too.


There's a definite color difference there. Wow!

I've been reading through MQ's post.

With the FEature product, would you still need to mix that with the ammonium sulfate?

Also, would you still use the method of dissolving the granular and mixing it with a sprayer?

I have a 4 gallon battery powered sprayer plus that I'll be using.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Sometimes seeing is easier. Look at this video from Ware.

https://youtu.be/2WOHhKSPL8Y

As a note: chelated iron is only needed for soil applications when the pH course above 7. For foliar it doesn't matter, any iron works.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

The Feature product seems like a really good deal. The amounts of product per 1k square feet seems to be a good alternative for bigger properties.

With FEature product, would you still need to mix that with the ammonium sulfate?

Also, would you still use the method of dissolving the granular and mixing it with a sprayer?

Would you also need to revise your regular fert applications when this gets applied?


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Fill the sprayer 2/3 full and mix the feature in a separate container with warmer water.

I mix it in 1 gallon of water with a bit of baby shampoo from the dollar store and use a large strainer funnel to make sure no solids get into the sprayer tank. I don't add anything special to any of my applications.

I'll be making videos next growing season.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

ABC123 said:


> Fill the sprayer 2/3 full and mix the feature in a separate container with warmer water.
> 
> I mix it in 1 gallon of water with a bit of baby shampoo from the dollar store and use a large strainer funnel to make sure no solids get into the sprayer tank. I don't add anything special to any of my applications.
> 
> I'll be making videos next growing season.


I have GCI turfs natural adjuvant. If I were to add Citric acid to lower the PH of the solution, would it effect the FEature effectiveness?


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I'm unsure what that product does. You could lower the ph with citric acid if you'd like to depending on your water ph.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Thanks for the feedback. I was more concerned if the Citric acid would alter the product. The natural adjuvant is just a surfactant so that shouldn't effect anything.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

It shouldn't alter the product. I applied mine with a water close to 8.6 ph. Mine sat on the turf for 2.5 days before I had a slight rain. You will get a much better color leaving it on the leaf as long as possible before washing off.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

What was your application rate per 1k square feet?


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

I use Ferromec AC. Throughout the year I would spray it at 3.37 oz/k sq ft(1 gal/38k) and had good results. This last app I tried 6.74 oz/k sq ft and it got really dark. I get 2.5 gallons at my local ConservFS for about $30.

Bewitched at 1" in front/ NoMix at 2.5" behind


6oz or higher with it is an aggressive rate so make sure you are accurate with your spray as an accidental double dose will turn it black.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> What was your application rate per 1k square feet?


3oz per k is what I applied from what I remember. 7.875lb A

Application on the bag is 3-6lbs per acre. That is 1.143 oz Or 2.286oz per K.

I coulda went lighter but wanted guaranteed results as some people mention not seeing any after application.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Pete1313 said:


> I use Ferromec AC. Throughout the year I would spray it at 3.37 oz/k sq ft(1 gal/38k) and had good results. This last app I tried 6.74 oz/k sq ft and it got really dark. I get 2.5 gallons at my local ConservFS for about $30.
> 
> Bewitched at 1" in front/ NoMix at 2.5" behind
> 
> ...


Haha. The color difference in that picture is comical how dramatic it is. Thanks for sharing

Do you notice that you have to alter your regular fert applications since this product has 15% urea?


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

ABC123 said:


> Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> 
> 
> > What was your application rate per 1k square feet?
> ...


Thanks for the info. When I try it for the first time, I will probably spray on the lighter side but I'm pretty excited about the product.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> Do you notice that you have to alter your regular fert applications since this product has 15% urea?


Not really. At 3.37 oz/M, the product puts out .045 lb/M of N. Throughout the season it might add up alittle.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

How late can you apply these iron based products in the season? I just put an order in for FEature. I'll have it for next season, no matter what but at the same time, I'd like to apply it this year if it's safe of coarse.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

As long as it's actively growing. I'd only limit it above ~85* like most products with a surfactant.


----------



## PA Lawn Guy (Jul 2, 2018)

ABC123 said:


> Lawn was recovering from tenacity too.


Maybe it's just me, but the contrast/color looks more saturated overall in the second picture. Siding, brick, car, sky... everything looks a little darker and more vibrant (or conversely makes the first picture seem more washed out) So it's hard to gauge just how much darker the grass got. Not criticism, just pointing it out.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

ABC123 said:


> As long as it's actively growing. I'd only limit it above ~85* like most products with a surfactant.


In my area, I may have a handful of 60's degree days left so temps aren't an issue.

It's axtually the first thing you've mentioned. Grass should be slowing down soon so I didn't want to apply it without inquiring.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

PA Lawn Guy said:


> Maybe it's just me, but the contrast/color looks more saturated overall in the second picture. Siding, brick, car, sky... everything looks a little darker and more vibrant (or conversely makes the first picture seem more washed out) So it's hard to gauge just how much darker the grass got. Not criticism, just pointing it out.


 Well they were two different phones iPhone 6+ vs iPhone Xs

It made a massive difference though, not trying to hide anything here. Both were taken right after reel mowing at 3/4in.


----------



## Alex1389 (May 23, 2018)

@Scagfreedom48z+ I actually ordered some Feature today and it's being delivered tomorrow. I think I'm going to throw it down for a little extra Halloween color. Growth has definitely slowed here in NJ, but it's not fully done just quite yet. I'm going to go with a light rate and cross my fingers that I don't overdo it...


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I prep 2oz of FEature in a gallon of water to apply tonight in the Reno area. I just got the last kid in bed.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Alex1389 said:


> @Scagfreedom48z+ I actually ordered some Feature today and it's being delivered tomorrow. I think I'm going to throw it down for a little extra Halloween color. Growth has definitely slowed here in NJ, but it's not fully done just quite yet. I'm going to go with a light rate and cross my fingers that I don't overdo it...


What rate are you thinking of putting down? I'm curious to see what your results will be for sure!


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

g-man said:


> I prep 2oz of FEature in a gallon of water to apply tonight in the Reno area. I just got the last kid in bed.


How much square footage were you able to cover with that rate?


----------



## Alex1389 (May 23, 2018)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> Alex1389 said:
> 
> 
> > @Scagfreedom48z+ I actually ordered some Feature today and it's being delivered tomorrow. I think I'm going to throw it down for a little extra Halloween color. Growth has definitely slowed here in NJ, but it's not fully done just quite yet. I'm going to go with a light rate and cross my fingers that I don't overdo it...
> ...


I was going to go with 2oz per K, which appears to be the max rate on the label. However, I mayyyyy or may not cheat up to 2.5oz.


----------



## PA Lawn Guy (Jul 2, 2018)

ABC123 said:


> PA Lawn Guy said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe it's just me, but the contrast/color looks more saturated overall in the second picture. Siding, brick, car, sky... everything looks a little darker and more vibrant (or conversely makes the first picture seem more washed out) So it's hard to gauge just how much darker the grass got. Not criticism, just pointing it out.
> ...


No worries! Just noticed it and figured it was probably just different camera settings due to taken on different days. Place (in particular lawn) looks great! :thumbup:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm calibrated to apply 1g per ksqft.

When I poured into the tank, I actually had 1.5 gallons; so I sprayed the front lawn too. Lower rate than what I wanted, but better than nothing.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

PA Lawn Guy said:


> No worries! Just noticed it and figured it was probably just different camera settings due to taken on different days. Place (in particular lawn) looks great! :thumbup:


Thanks! It looks a bit sad right now from leaf spot but it's recovering well. Thought I'd be safe without a fungicide this fall but I was wrong.


----------



## Alex1389 (May 23, 2018)

Going to apply this today with a fungicide. Do you guys water in the application or should I let it sit for a day or two?


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Alex1389 said:


> Going to apply this today with a fungicide. Do you guys water in the application or should I let it sit for a day or two?


Let it sit as long as possible, I didn't wash mine off for over 48 hours.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

What is the math on N in FEature? 6-0-0, but only 2 oz per thousand? Does that mean basically no real N to speak of? Am I thinking about this wrong? Sorry, never done the liquid fertilizer thing.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

To me the N in FEature is not what I'm after when doing FAS. I'm after the iron (Fe). FEature is 10% iron. So 2oz = 0.2oz of Fe. The 6% of N should help the leaves absorb the iron faster. I add AS to my water first to lower my water pH.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Thanks @g-man. I have been on the spoon feed 0.25/N weekly regimen on some young ***. My question was more wondering if I need to take the N in FEature into account as to not OD on N. It sounds like the answer is no, the amount of N is negligible. Which is what I suspected, but better safe than sorry. My biggest fear sometimes is not knowing what I don't know.


----------



## Alex1389 (May 23, 2018)

Doh! Applied this yesterday but forgot the NIS. Complete waste of my time or will some still make its way into the plant?


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

gm560 said:


> Thanks g-man. I have been on the spoon feed 0.25/N weekly regimen on some young ***. My question was more wondering if I need to take the N in FEature into account as to not OD on N. It sounds like the answer is no, the amount of N is negligible. Which is what I suspected, but better safe than sorry. My biggest fear sometimes is not knowing what I don't know.


If you apply 2oz/M of feature which is 6%N, that is 0.0075 lb N/M. (if my math is right) I wouldn't consider that a N app...


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Alex1389 said:


> Doh! Applied this yesterday but forgot the NIS. Complete waste of my time or will some still make its way into the plant?


If it doesn't rain, it should be good.


----------



## Alex1389 (May 23, 2018)

g-man said:


> Alex1389 said:
> 
> 
> > Doh! Applied this yesterday but forgot the NIS. Complete waste of my time or will some still make its way into the plant?
> ...


Is a color response the very next day normal? I'm not sure if my mind is playing tricks on me or what. Seems a bit darker out there for sure...


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

If sunny and growing, yes.


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

ABC123 said:


> Alex1389 said:
> 
> 
> > Going to apply this today with a fungicide. Do you guys water in the application or should I let it sit for a day or two?
> ...


ABC, how much baby shampoo did you add? I have used Feature before but it was not as effective as Southern AG Iron. Maybe I need to do 3oz/1k sq ft and add the baby shampoo surfactant.?


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Fishnugget said:


> ABC, how much baby shampoo did you add? I have used Feature before but it was not as effective as Southern AG Iron. Maybe I need to do 3oz/1k sq ft and add the baby shampoo surfactant.?


About 1/4 bottle on 8k sq ft. I Fill the sprayer half full and then mix the iron and shampoo together in a gallon of warm water. To transfer the mixed liquid into the sprayer I use a screened funnel to catch any undisolved product. You could also add some melted urea to this mix, doesn't have to be much, like a fistful or something. :thumbup:


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

ABC123 said:


> Fishnugget said:
> 
> 
> > ABC, how much baby shampoo did you add? I have used Feature before but it was not as effective as Southern AG Iron. Maybe I need to do 3oz/1k sq ft and add the baby shampoo surfactant.?
> ...


Cool, sounds good. I am growing some PRG and am getting ready to nuke it with Iron. I have Southern AG soluble powder and Feature. I want to get some Southern AG liquid just to compare because the liquid got me the greenest response the last time. However, it may have been because of favorable environmental conditions, hard to tell.


----------



## Paul M (Sep 2, 2018)

I noticed everyone uses liquid iron, is there any good granular products available? I'm just curious.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

^ as your soil pH goes above 7.0, iron starts to become unavailable to the lawn. A liquid iron is applied to the leaves and it is absorbed. This allows to bypass the soil.

There are iron products for the soil (ironite) and some are chaleted(helps with higher pH), but the liquid approach is cheaper.


----------



## Paul M (Sep 2, 2018)

g-man said:


> ^ as your soil pH goes above 7.0, iron starts to become unavailable to the lawn. A liquid iron is applied to the leaves and it is absorbed. This allows to bypass the soil.
> 
> There are iron products for the soil (ironite) and some are chaleted(helps with higher pH), but the liquid approach is cheaper.


Thank you, that answered my question. I have used Ironite in the past when it was basically tailings from an iron mine in AZ. From what I understand it's made differently now since it was taken over by Pennington and made non-staining. I have read reviews that say it is not as good, I personally don't know if it is or isn't as good.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Hats off to the popular website where you can purchase FEature from(not sure if you can post other websites on here). I put an order in for FEature (5bags) for 2019. I had a bag that ripped and was only able to salvage 1/3 of the bag. It was also raining a monsoon when it was delivered which made a giant mess with the product leaking through the box. I sent an email to the vendor and they replaced the bag and added 2 additional bags for the troubles. I'm not sure if it was ups or how it was packaged before delivery but I was very impressed with the gesture and customer service.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

You are free to post any links on this forum as long as is part of a discussion.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

ABC123 said:


> You are free to post any links on this forum as long as is part of a discussion.


Thank you. Www.epesthero.com was the website. Great customer service. From the sounds of it, the product should be just as good. I won't find out until next spring!


----------

